# Autocross/Rallycross, Daily Driver



## Lutarious (Dec 18, 2011)

I have just purchased a 2002 Jetta wagon 1.8t. Would like to play aaround with Autocross and or Rallycross on a weekend warrior basis. As I consider the suspension set up, I wonder if the basics would be the same for both disciplines. Very stiff rear sway bar, springs and shocks or adjustable coil overs up front, Better LCA bushings, ball joints, lighter wheels (probably different sizes - 17 for daily/autocross and my old 15 steelies for rally?) 

Am I missing anything? Input from the experienced members would be appreciated. Wise cracks about racing a wagon will be ignored.


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

you'd probably get the best feedback in the suspension forum. 

if you want to daily drive the car, as well as not upset the roll center and/or create bumpsteer issues, bilstein HDs and springs from Shine are probably the way to go. 

are you interested in running in ST (street touring) or SP (street prepared)?

ST (for solo2) is the best, and cheapest way to get started, after a season of seat time, you can then decide what sort of budget you'd like to spend on the car, and then choose the specific parts you put on the car from there. 

the most competitive SP cars start getting away from actually being streetable all together.


----------



## TrackWerks (Dec 16, 2011)

Check out Hotbit suspensions, their suspension kits have been pretty successful in Rally and Tarmac events. They could probably valve the pistons to sit between Race and Rally and they are adjustable.


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

TrackWerks said:


> Check out Hotbit suspensions, their suspension kits have been pretty successful in Rally and Tarmac events. They could probably valve the pistons to sit between Race and Rally and they are adjustable.


i second that. HOTBITS aren't very popular with the subaru crowd (says a subaru rally driving champion friend of mine) due to fitment concerns, etc... but they do work quite well with out cars. 

only thing about that approach to suspension... is that they need to be maintained, cleaned, rebuilt... with some regularity.

for something that's going to be a daily that you have fun in and won't be a dedicated car, i'd go with some bilstein HDs (that you can get revalved by bilstein to match your desired spring rates), ground control sleeves and springs from ANY number of suppliers. i can't make any recommendations on spring rates (i'd go to the suspension forum for that). but you won't be super uncomfortable (or broke) with this sort of setup.

adjusting your camber on a mk4 requires installing plates up top... which is something i'd also suggest looking into.


----------

